# von mp3 player booten



## Arrowhead (12. Juli 2005)

hallo zusammen

kann mir jemad sagen, wie ich ab meinem mp3 player (1GB) booten kann? muss ich dazu evt. das bios updaten?

danke schön


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2005)

Schau mal nach, ob du im BIOS bei der Bootreihenfolge USB auswählen kannst, dann könnte es gehen. Natürlich mit neuestem BIOS 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2005)

moin


Oder such hier mal nach "von Usb stick booten".
Das Thema gab es schon des öfteren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

